# شريط - يا ملك السلام - لضياء صبري...كامل



## Fady4Jesus (10 أبريل 2007)

*سلام المسيح وكل سنة وانتم طيبين،*
*هدية العيد...*
*شريط "يا ملك السلام" للفنان ضياء صبري وكامل*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/13776180/efedcb3d/__online.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/13775287/617a4f29/_150.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/13774477/5ad34831/_online.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/13776938/cd1cb7c/__online.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/13777648/f0707de3/___online.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/13778270/8aec1e98/___.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/13778773/152e8dc9/___.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/13779833/c2a26895/___online.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/13780779/b21fdbe9/__online.html*
*صلوا لأجلي*
* الشريط كامل فى ملف مضغوط *​


----------



## koky_nasr (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*

ميرسي كتييييير ترانيم حلوة بجد


----------



## Fady4Jesus (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*

*العفو...اي خدمة​*


----------



## monlove (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*

الرابد شير 
مش مديني فيل انزل منه
ممكن المساعدة


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*

رجاء محبه التاكد من اللينكات


----------



## monlove (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*

صدقني انا مش لاقي الملف اصلا 
بتطلع صفحة وخلاص
لو عندك حل اتمني تقولي علية
وشكرا لمحبتك


----------



## monlove (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*

علي فكرة الملفات اتمسحت 
ممكن تديني لنكات تانية انزل منها 
وشكرا للاهتمام


----------



## oesi no (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*

هعيد رقع الشريط  من على الكمبيوتر تبعى 
انتظرونى ​


----------



## oesi no (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*

ترنيمة بتنادينا يا الله 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24031247/e1003867/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c49433dd​ 
ترنيمة حبى لفادى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24032387/5ec2b2b2/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c49433dd​ 
ترنيمة عيشو بالسلام 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24033481/a526667/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c49433dd​ 
لحن ابؤؤرو
http://www.4shared.com/file/24034488/ee59e67a/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c49433dd​ 
يا ربنا يسوع (ختام الثيؤطوكيات)
http://www.4shared.com/file/24034488/ee59e67a/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c49433dd​


----------



## oesi no (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*

لحن سبحو الله (المزمور150)
http://www.4shared.com/file/24039591/7d36dd75/___-_150.html?dirPwdVerified=c49433dd

يا ليتنى احبك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24040053/f66ea224/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c49433dd

يا ملك السلام 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24040347/ea5ee925/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c49433dd

يا ربنا يسوع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24041199/3700964/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c49433dd
انتهى الشريط 
سلام ونعمه 
​


----------



## monlove (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*



oesi_no قال:


> لحن سبحو الله (المزمور150)
> http://www.4shared.com/file/24039591/7d36dd75/___-_150.html?dirPwdVerified=c49433dd
> 
> يا ليتنى احبك
> ...



انا مش عارف اشكرك اذاي 
بس بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك معايا 
عشان الشريط دة بعزة جامد جدا


----------



## principessa (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*

انا حاولت افتح اللينك بس بيقول انه مش شغال


----------



## principessa (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط "يا ملك السلام" لضياء صبري...كامل*

sorry, i had it. thank u


----------

